# What is the average weight of a 3 month Chi



## ButterCup (Aug 30, 2009)

My chi is 3 months and she is 2 lbs almost to 3lbs. It just seems like she isn't gaining weight.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Does the vet say she's okay? They do grow at a slow rate considering they're such small dogs. 2-3lbs at 3 months sounds very normal to me though.


----------



## ButterCup (Aug 30, 2009)

the vet does say shes fine. I'm jsut such a nervous momma sometimes when it comes to her loL!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sure she's fine. Trust your vet. They all grow at different rates. As long as she's eating fine and healthy she's just fine. Mine had spurts at odd times.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha is nearly a year old and now she weighs about 3 3/4 pounds. I'm often worried about how small she is. But, she is a mighty little dog and has a lot stronger constitution than Jerry


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

There really isn't an "average" weight for any age. She is still very young and will gain at different rates through her growth spurts. Just keep an eye on it, and go with what your Vet says.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango was a bit over 2 lbs at 7 months. His mature weight is 3.9 lbs.

Jazz, who's not quite 3 1/2 months old, also weighs a bit over 2 lbs......the same weight as Tango when he was twice her age!

There isn't really an average. The breed standard is, I think, between 3 and 6 pounds? The breeders on here will correct me if that isn't right lol! But chihuahuas can weigh considerably more than that, too. It depends on a lot of factors. And as they age, their weight gain slows down considerably, even with the growth spurts, just like a human infant/child.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

He AKC standard is between 2-6lbs actually. Its hard to tell what their adult weight is going to be but a very basic formula I've read a lot of people use is to double their weight at 12 weeks. Of course even that can be way off since they grow at such different rates - but based on my experience its been the most accurate.


----------

